# Is the Australian economy starting to flounder?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Anyone who calls the top of the Australian economy is very brave because time and time again in recent times the economy has remained strong. This has historically been based upon the natural resources industry with mining a particularly strong element of the economy over the last decade. However, there are tentative signs that the [...]

Click to read the full news article: Is the Australian economy starting to flounder?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## rebeccaf (Jun 21, 2013)

haha I hope not I have spent my life in a recession- just left the states, which is starting to recover, now here and looking for a job. I hope recessions don't follow me around.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

rebeccaf said:


> haha I hope not I have spent my life in a recession- just left the states, which is starting to recover, now here and looking for a job. I hope recessions don't follow me around.


Good news Rebecca....even with everything going wrong Australia will still be a nice place to live.
We have a strong finance sector and many controls to prevent another financial crisis.

That said - we all will have to work with changes to the economy as China will not be growing so strongly as previous....
Lets look to India, SE Asia and Africa for new markets and gain better human capital by having a well educated workforce.

Mining investment falls off...to be replaced by other emerging technology and specialised manufacturing and intellectual capital.

Life is good....


----------

